# FS: COMP W/ AMD, 7800GT, XMS, etc.



## MatrixEVO

Hello all. I am selling my computer in hopes of using the money towards a new laptop, as college is coming up and I'm not going to be lugging this thing around.

 SPECS:

*MOB*: Chaintech, Inc. VNF4 Ultra nForce 4 Ultra
*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Clawhammer S-939
*RAM*: 1GB (2 x 512MB) Corsair XMS DDR400
*GPU*: eVGA 7800GT w/ NV Silencer Rev. 3
*HDD*: Hitachi 250GB SATA 3.0GB/s 8MB cache 7200RPM
*PSU*: Aspire 520 Watt +12V@35A Black w/ green UV sleeving, 3 blue LED 80mm fans
*OPT*: Lite-ON Black DVD Burner
*OPT*: Lite-ON Black DVD-ROM
*OS*: Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 OEM (legally purchased)

*CASE*: RaidMax X-1 *this case has been painted blue inside, has a 120mm rear fan and a front 80mm, and has 1 blue cathode and 1 UV cathode, IDE cable is UV blue and there are LEDs inside a few of the molex connectors

*MONITOR*: HyVision 17" LCD, Black, 8MS response, 700:1 contrast ratio, 300 cd/m2 brightness

*NOTES*: comes with all necessary software (drivers too), cables, etc. (does not include the keyboard, mouse + pad, and speakers you see in the pic below) 

*PAYMENT*: $1150, pay with PayPal through [-0MEGA-] (formerly Geoff5093) Will ship anywhere in the U.S. with FedEx or UPS. Tell me your post code to figure out the charge.

_Post with questions, feel free to PM me!_

Note that the computer is now bluer inside and that I have wiring better arranged and that there is slightly different lighting positions. Ask for more pics if you want them, and tell me which angles you want.


----------



## MatrixEVO

It's still for sale people.


----------



## Praetor

Curious, is that a NVS on there?


----------



## helmie

Yeah, looks a lot like it.


----------



## Geoff

Praetor said:
			
		

> Curious, is that a NVS on there?


Yes there is.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Praetor said:
			
		

> Curious, is that a NVS on there?





			
				Original Specs said:
			
		

> GPU: eVGA 7800GT w/ NV Silencer Rev. 3


----------



## Splinter

How much postage is it to the UK, or is that out of the question?

EDIT: Im only *interested* atm, but im looking into it


----------



## elmarcorulz

Splinter said:
			
		

> How much postage is it to the UK, or is that out of the question?
> 
> EDIT: Im only *interested* atm, but im looking into it


TBH, i wouldnt bother mate. Shipping would be high enough as it is, but then with the size of it, the price of it, and what it is and it being imported from a non EU country, the tax on it will be quite high.


----------



## Geoff

last time we looked at shipping to the UK, it was around $500-$700 for shipping.


----------



## Splinter

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> last time we looked at shipping to the UK, it was around $500-$700 for shipping.



Ok lol, i think ill have to give this one a miss


----------



## Jash

lol 700 dollars? might aswell justn buy 2 new pcs.. lol


----------



## Geoff

Jash said:
			
		

> lol 700 dollars? might aswell justn buy 2 new pcs.. lol


ya i remember it was extremely expensive, maybe not 700 but not that far from it.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I wonder... why it is always just people from the UK that want to buy my stuff? LOL


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I wonder... why it is always just people from the UK that want to buy my stuff? LOL


They probably wouldnt go through with it, they just want to see how expensive it is, lol

Try selling the parts individually on amazon, you get a better deal then here.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here are some useful pics of the computer for your interest:

























There we are, that helps if anybody was wanting to see more of it (except for maybe the last pic of my dog  ) Also the 4th one from the top is the side of the case which is really just black, but the camera really brings out the reflection, so I decided to show my peace symbol.


----------



## MatrixEVO

*Lowered price to $1000.*


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> *Lowered price to $1000.*


i thought you wanted to keep it.


----------



## fade2green514

thats actually a really good comp... i could probably build the same thing for say... $600 to $800.
nice setup though, i have the 78GT with an NV Silencer as well, only i have dual core at 2.4ghz of course i didn't overvolt it at all 
oh and CXMS as well, i have the 2-2-2-5 version


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> thats actually a really good comp... i could probably build the same thing for say... $600 to $800.
> nice setup though, i have the 78GT with an NV Silencer as well, only i have dual core at 2.4ghz of course i didn't overvolt it at all
> oh and CXMS as well, i have the 2-2-2-5 version


i like how you bash peoples "for sale" threads with how they are overcharging, first me and now him.

When we priced out the parts for when/if we sell it on amazon, and the total was between $600-$800.


----------



## LiquidSilver

fade2 thats not nice how much would shipping be to Maine area code 04330


----------



## MatrixEVO

LiquidSilver said:
			
		

> how much would shipping be to Maine area code 04330



I will get back to you on that tomorrow (saturday) after 4 PM EST, I need a chance to measure the box size and weight of the comp.


----------



## ItlanChode

Splinter said:
			
		

> Ok lol, i think ill have to give this one a miss


I think you should move to America, and then buy the PC.. seems like the right option to me.


----------



## joshj

Are you willing to split it up?


----------



## as2222

same question


----------



## Geoff

Ryan, your the one that is always saying what you get in 3DMark, so why all of a sudden did you stop caring? lol

And why does it say "Religion Debate" in your sig?  That thread was closed.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Ryan, your the one that is always saying what you get in 3DMark, so why all of a sudden did you stop caring? lol



The explanation is in the sig. I realized that I was kind of doing what other people were.



			
				[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> And why does it say "Religion Debate" in your sig?  That thread was closed.



Cause I think people should see it.

PS - To the people who asked about selling parts separately, the answer is to be yes most likely, and soon too. I will keep you updated, and post individual pics of each separate item.


----------



## Jet

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Cause I think people should see it.


Of course!

If I was awake I would have participated. What a shame it's closed


----------



## MatrixEVO

_*ALL OF THIS STUFF IS GOING SEPARATELY NOW. POST OR PM FOR PRICES AND/OR INFO*_

*MOB*: Chaintech, Inc. VNF4 Ultra nForce 4 Ultra
*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Clawhammer S-939
*RAM*: 1GB (2 x 512MB) Corsair XMS DDR400
*GPU*: eVGA 7800GT w/ NV Silencer Rev. 3
*HDD*: Hitachi 250GB SATA 3.0GB/s 8MB cache 7200RPM
*PSU*: Aspire 520 Watt +12V@35A Black w/ green UV sleeving, 3 blue LED 80mm fans
*OPT*: Lite-ON Black DVD Burner
*OS*: Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 OEM (legally purchased)

*CASE*: RaidMax X-1 *this case has been painted blue inside, has a 120mm rear fan and a front 80mm, and has 1 blue cathode and 1 UV cathode, IDE cable is UV blue and there are LEDs inside a few of the molex connectors

*MONITOR*: HyVision 17" LCD, Black, 8MS response, 700:1 contrast ratio, 300 cd/m2 brightness

*NOTES*: Each item comes with all necessary software (drivers too), cables, etc.

*EXTRA ITEMS*: 2x 130mm fans that fot 120mm mounts (measure your case first to see if they would fir, mine wouldn't fit not cause of the mounting, but cause the space for them wasn't quite 130mm so they didnt fit.


----------



## Jet

how much are you asking for the 7800GT? I'm just curious.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Jet said:
			
		

> how much are you asking for the 7800GT? I'm just curious.



My price is $269 USD. Remember that it also has a NV Silencer 5 Revision 3 installed on it. If you also want the original cooler, let me know.


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=-

How much for each respectively?:

CPU/MOBO combo (SLi??)
RAM
HD
PSU with blue fans
DVD-burner
DVD-rom
Case
Monitor
And finally, the OS, thank you!


----------



## MatrixEVO

-=[DeEP]Inferno=- said:
			
		

> How much for each respectively?:
> 
> CPU/MOBO combo (SLi??)
> RAM
> HD
> PSU with blue fans
> DVD-burner
> DVD-rom
> Case
> Monitor
> And finally, the OS, thank you!



Please post this in this newer thread: Fs: Parting Out My Comp!!!


----------

